# new product offer



## Leptin (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey,

How are you ? I hope that everything is fine,

Our product is 100% natural ingredients caffeine as well as a bunch of natural excitants.

Have you heard about our new products ?
We make the products of ingredients which already proved for their effectiveness.
The ingredients were chosen very specifically in order to make the perfect taste and effect,
The combination of the ingredients makes the taste, all made of tea leaves.

Our Detox Tea Morning Boost 28 \ 14 Days combines a unique blend of all natural ingredients that cleanse the organs, boost metabolism, suppress appetite, reduce bloating, increase alertness and activity, as well as aid in the digestion process.

Benefits :

Increase your metabolism
Burn calories and convert food to energy
Burn fat and counteract fat storage
Regulate blood sugar levels
Suppress appetite
Assist in the digestion of food
Improve skin health
Improve quality of sleep
Cleanse and detoxify the internal organs
Weight loss goals or weight management

And our product Night Cleanse 28 \ 14 Days was made to purify your body of any toxins.
Benefits :

Detoxify and cleanse the body
Reach your health/weight loss goals
Rid the body of toxic waste
Improve quality of sleep
Improve digestion

***WE DO NOT SELL IN USA***

We can send you some samples, if you are interested. 
Hope to hear from you soon, contact us at leptin teatox

Best regards,
Leptin


----------

